# Arizona People



## tdark1

Hello All,

I recently moved back down to the Southeast Valley (Mesa) area, from Prescott, as such I don't know many good spots to go looking for scorps, etc... If anyone off the boards wants to go hunting, please feel free to PM me (I would love to get out at night). I can provide the beers and a car, if anyone is down. Also, I don't collect out of the wild, I just love to observe (however, I do NOT have an issue if you would like to collect)! So hit me up if you're in the Phoenix area and would like some company (desert at night sucks alone anyways). I'm really down in SE Mesa, about 10 mins from Queen Creek, I'd say.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## BrettG

I'd drink all your beer.


----------



## skar

*Mesa !!*

Lets do this !! Depending on date I'm down !


----------



## BrettG

I may be as well. Just have to do some scouting for an area out by the Superstitions.The Canyon Lake area could be a good place as well.And when you mention "beer" I hope you do not mean a 6 pack..LOL....


----------



## AzJohn

I'd be up for some picture taking, blacklighting, whatever. I live way up North up get to Superior about once a month. I'll be down that way Sept 4th-6th. I know some nice places near their, PLus some of the best mexican food in Az is in Miami/Globe if your into that. I can do a Flagstaff/Payson/Sedona just about any weekend.

Anyone in AZ thinking about setting up an AZ group, you need to be an arachnosupporter plus I think. I'd do it but it will be about a month before I can get the supporter plus going.


----------



## BrettG

I thought about setting up a group,but I honestly do not think there are enough of us to even justify doing so.Kinda shocked at the lack of AZ residents on the forums,considering we are in prime T country.........


----------



## AzJohn

Their seems to be more scorpion guys than tarantula people.


----------



## Jucebox

Im down, I'm borderline gilbert/mesa area. Been looking for an excuse to go out around here just don't know of any places or people!


----------



## BrettG

I know some spots all within 1 hr of Mesa.I am sure we can all coordinate something,I know I have talked to Ryan(skar) about hitting the Sups sometime. I would not mind a trip towards Payson or the Bartlett Lake area either,but we need to have plenty of planning and advanced notice for both Kelly and I to make it.Well,that and for more than 2people to show up.........


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace

I don't live in Arizona, but I dreamed I was collecting Dynastes granti in my backyard, this morning. I think I could successfully make the argument that living in Arizona is a state of mind. Can I be in the group?


----------



## shining

tdark1 you know im down!
and the best mexican food is in my moms kitchen.:biggrin:


----------



## BrettG

This is exactly why the Az scene is so lame. Someone makes a post like this and then vanishes.


----------



## skar

So ummmm .. Ya lets do this anyways ??
 Seriously just pm me I'm down, we can do this with 3-4 of us sounds cool. Even BYOB


----------



## oldmangoon

Just found this thread. I'm in Phoenix and my girlfriend and I would love to be a part of any outings.


----------



## BrettG

oldmangoon said:


> Just found this thread. I'm in Phoenix and my girlfriend and I would love to be a part of any outings.


It will probably never happen. Look how the person that STARTED the thread vanished,along with half the others that responded.Az T people can NEVER pull together is seems.Oh friggin well,because I could care less.


----------



## Introvertebrate

If I lived in AZ, I'd look for a mature female Aphonoplema chalcodes.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace

Everybody is probably out enjoying the fine weather and looking for bugs Given the choice, I'd rather hang out with bugs than people (bug-people would be ideal, though)! It snowed in my backyard today. On days like this I can only look back on my trips there:

http://bugsincyberspace.com/Arizona_Insects_2001.php

http://bugsincyberspace.com/Arizona_Insect_2009.php


----------



## cacoseraph

i'm kinda thinking about starting some kind of bug group in AZ.  i'm in Tucson now


----------



## skar

BrettG said:


> It will probably never happen. Look how the person that STARTED the thread vanished,along with half the others that responded.Az T people can NEVER pull together is seems.Oh friggin well,because I could care less.


Rude .. I believe in us !! Thomas could do it !! LOL
Everyone wants a communal ha


----------



## tdark1

Yeah, I started this thread and then realized I'm probably the worst person to try to organize anything.  But I'm around still in Mesa, met BrettG yesterday, just been on and off on the forums due to RL stuff.  If anyone wants to meet up, PM me (or msg me on AIM) or whatever, I'm mostly a scorpion guy considering getting back into T's though.

Rob


----------



## compnerd7

Here is my trip, set in stone lol. Come join for a day or so if you'd like:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?228506-Arizona-Trip-Set-in-Stone


----------



## cmcghee358

I'd be down BrettG! Would have to be a weekend though as I work like a dog during the week. Plus would give me a chance to chat up species!


----------



## BrettG

Anyone here besides Kelly and I going to the ATS conference??


----------



## cmcghee358

Me and the wife are going Brett. Are you going down to Tucson for Ken the Bug Guy's grand opening in 2 weeks?


----------



## BrettG

cmcghee358 said:


> Me and the wife are going Brett. Are you going down to Tucson for Ken the Bug Guy's grand opening in 2 weeks?


Not sure yet.Would love to,but might be busy...ATS should be a blast,you staying at the Hilton?We are planning on bringing some goodies for the raffle as well It will be our 1st year,really hoping to have a great time.
Can I actually smell something of an Az group FINALLY starting????


----------



## cmcghee358

Yeah me and the wife will be staying at the hotel. Not quite sure on the dates yet. I think maybe Friday-Sunday?

What kinds of "goodies" ?


----------



## BrettG

Probably some P.pulcher assuming they develop,possibly A.minatrix or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I'm going to try and make it to ATS this year. Should be fun!


----------



## RS4guy

I snowbird quite frequently during the winter months, I have a place in Scottsdale, I would be game if the dates fall on a day Im there. I often found arizona barks and other inverts on the hikes I take. Never seen a T though....


----------



## arachnidsrva

Im taking off of work for ten days and flying over to Tucson for the ATS and this will be my first real vacation in like seven years.
Im getting a rental with unlimited miles. You know the saying... "drive it like a rental". oh yea... can i ship some T's to someone for the raffle? i'd rather not hassle with the flight.

IM STOKED TO GO EXPLORING IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrettG

arachnidsrva said:


> Im taking off of work for ten days and flying over to Tucson for the ATS and this will be my first real vacation in like seven years.
> Im getting a rental with unlimited miles. You know the saying... "drive it like a rental". oh yea... can i ship some T's to someone for the raffle? i'd rather not hassle with the flight.
> 
> IM STOKED TO GO EXPLORING IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you ship them to us we can bring them to the Hilton for you.


----------



## cacoseraph

if i am not working i might be helping out Ken the bug guy at his table


----------



## arachnidsrva

I really look forward to taking so much time off from work - exploration of a state i've been to only twice - relaxation - and learning

I plan on donating quite a bit to the raffle and screen printing some decals for the ATS, I'd like to help grow this thing...

Plus I like the idea of getting a "real" vacation out of the deal every year... July here I come


----------



## Trogdora

I'll be at the ATS conference for the third year in a row.  I look forward to seeing many of you there!


----------



## Anansis

This will be our 14th annual conference and they are always a blast. Stay tuned for more announcements coming about speakers, field trips etc. In the meantime anyone who registers early (before May 1st) will be eligible to win a P. metallica sling.

http://www.atshq.org/conference.php

Any questions about the conference, send me a PM.


Ollie Meidinger
Public Relations Officer
American Tarantula Society


----------



## Porp

BrettG said:


> Anyone here besides Kelly and I going to the ATS conference??


We are planning on going, Patrick has gotten us stoked about it, my wife and 2 kids (4 and 6) are very excited. I sure hope the savings account has built up enough by then so we can go!


----------



## arachnidsrva

If i hit the mega millions tonight I'll pay for the whole event and buy a nice piece of property in tucson with a pool and a slide


----------



## BrettG

arachnidsrva said:


> If i hit the mega millions tonight I'll pay for the whole event and buy a nice piece of property in tucson with a pool and a slide


Make it in Oro Valley 
 it does not have the sewage treatment plant smell that the upper half of Tuscon has.......


----------



## Nikki1984

I wish I had a vehicle that got better than 16 miles per gal. I would love to go to Ken the Bug Guys opening and the ATS conference. Hopefully I can get something together for the ATS conference and be able to swing by Ken's place and check it out (aka buy copious amounts of Ts) on the way back to Prescott. Nice to find other AZ enthusiasts.


----------



## Anansis

Ken is a big supporter of the ATS and will be at the conference. I expect he'll have a large number of inverts for sale in our Spider Mall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidsrva

Im flying to phoenix and getting a rental if anyone on the way wants a lift they can ride with my girl and I to the ATS - but you're on your own for getting back 

BrettG - I will most certainly be shipping a box of T's to you for the raffle. I plan on donating some pretty awesome stuff.... I'll get your address
in two weeks beforehand to ship

I hope to find people that can show us some awesome places in AZ  (or just tell me where to go)  - ten days off = exploration.


----------



## cacoseraph

iirc, Ken's shop is like 10-15 miles from the ATS conference and he definitely will be at the conference this year

the grand opening is going to be awesome, but the shop is only going to get better as time progresses 

here is a sneak peak from a picture i took yesterday


----------



## AzJohn

cacoseraph said:


> iirc, Ken's shop is like 10-15 miles from the ATS conference and he definitely will be at the conference this year
> 
> the grand opening is going to be awesome, but the shop is only going to get better as time progresses
> 
> here is a sneak peak from a picture i took yesterday



I'm hoping to get to the Grand opening. I have Mon off so I can spend some time traveling this weekend. I would also lie to get some personal collecting done before it gets way to hot.


----------



## arachnidsrva

*One of my donations for the raffle*

These guys came in a week ago - from Niger - im having a hard time with it and I am not sure

From what I understand you have to be a scientist to figure out  hercules vs. gigas vs. ederi

(or own a microscope)

What do you guys think???   


I think this will be an awesome donation because it has a little mystery and they're fresh off the boat. 

Nice conversation piece too


----------



## BrettG

I think I want one,hahaha.


----------



## arachnidsrva

Well I am shipping one to your house at some point - so you can borrow it... maybe we can rig the raffle in your favor. 

Show me an awesome time around AZ and I might ship 2 

How easy/fun is scorpion hunting? I don't want to touch them and im not so much into them

How easy is it to find an A. chalcode? I couldn't ever personally take one from the wild ... 
I loved kayaking lake mead - something similar around tuscan? 

I also like trudging through rivers. - that and heineken.


----------



## BrettG

LOL @ Raffle rigging...
We still need to figure out what we are taking down.It'll all be arboreal,thats all I know.

---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 09:54 PM ----------

Well,as far as hunting I have no idea.I know where to find behlei and paloma,but have no idea if those colonies are still there.I normally run into scorps when I am not looking for them,so I can not offer any advise on actually hunting them,other than it cannot be that hard.


----------



## arachnidsrva

I can just watch episodes of wild recon and pretend im an explorer

"take a sample"


----------



## Nikki1984

Just signed up for the ATS conference. From the pics I've seen online it looks like a good time.


----------



## Nikki1984

Did my first herping trip just north of Tucson last Sunday. It was a lot of fun and nice to get out. Definitely want to start planning get togethers if anyone is interested.


----------



## cmcghee358

I finally got my tickets/hotel room for the ATS Conference. Looking forward to drooling. I hope there are good deals to be had...


----------



## Anansis

While you can buy a T or two, don't expect to find a bunch of dealers at the conference. The field trips, speakers, picnic, roach races and camaraderie with others of similar interest are what brings me back year after year. Here's a few pictures from a previous conference.

Hotel






Roach races






Friday picnic



























And yes Arachnidsrva, I guarantee you'll see wild _Aphonopelma chalcodes_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidsrva

i like that sooooo much


----------

